# Calling all Germans!!



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, I have been living in Germany since October 9th. Some of the thing i desperately miss are the micro brews, IPA beer in general, and MY GARAGE! I am about ready to start my new build. I got a full sponsorship from JBL and I am finalizing a deal with StP Atlantic for damping. I desperately need a place to work. It it too damn cold outside and it will only get colder. If anybody has a shop that I could work at periodically, I would be immensely grateful. This will be an EMMA SQ car and I plan to compete in the new OEM Class for 2013. The car is a BMW E61 Touring M-Business Edition. Got a great plan for it and some shocking details that I will divulge later. If anybody have the space available and likes beer, I would love to hear from you... :beerchug:


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Grizz Archer said:


> Well, I have been living in Germany since October 9th. Some of the thing i desperately miss are the micro brews, IPA beer in general, and MY GARAGE! I am about ready to start my new build. I got a full sponsorship from JBL and I am finalizing a deal with StP Atlantic for damping. I desperately need a place to work. It it too damn cold outside and it will only get colder. If anybody has a shop that I could work at periodically, I would be immensely grateful. This will be an EMMA SQ car and I plan to compete in the new OEM Class for 2013. The car is a BMW E61 Touring M-Business Edition. Got a great plan for it and some shocking details that I will divulge later. If anybody have the space available and likes beer, I would love to hear from you... :beerchug:


BTW, I am in Wiesbaden...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

gonna move to the audio jobs section


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> gonna move to the audio jobs section


Cool, thanx!


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

Grizz Archer said:


> BTW, I am in Wiesbaden...


Can't really help you with the garage but I do work in Wiesbaden but live in Mannheim. I do have install tools as well as TL with spl sensor and mic if you need any help or just want to talk audio. Sunday I head to the states for the week but we can talk when I get back. 
David


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

why move to germany and run jbl


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

eviling said:


> why move to germany and run jbl



Because Germany rules.
Because my wife is German and we are living isn the same house she grew up in.
We have alot of family here.
I get to explore Europe.
As much as I love the beach, I hate LA.
Now I get to work from my house.
I'll make alot more money.
I love my JBL MS-8.
I have always wanted to try the JBL MS amps.
I have a friend there that is royally hooking me up.
My friend knows my car like the back of his hand.
I think I can so well in competition.
I have been designing and building vehicles for everybody else for the last 29 years. Sure, I build my own, but mine is always the test center, and I never give it the attention to detail that I want.
And because it is my freaking turn to be selfish, do what I want, and be as happy as I chose to be!!!


Does that answer your question?! Some day, I'm sure I will be back, but I would not even consider it for at least a few years...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Grizz Archer said:


> Because Germany rules.
> Because my wife is German and we are living isn the same house she grew up in.
> We have alot of family here.
> I get to explore Europe.
> ...


Oh. Good reasons. I've been to Germany. All over actually was a little school thing with a girl I dated back in hhighschool days. They gone now though now that I'm into audio I wish I could move to europe haha

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

My wife is getting back in the USAF and we have Spangdahlem, Germany on her dream sheet just after Lakenheath, UK. Might see you around!

Oh, and I will have a garage either place and if you are close, you are welcome to it then. Might be too late though.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Why Spang and not Ramstein? You'll be there every week or two to go to the KMCC anyway.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Why Spang and not Ramstein? You'll be there every week or two to go to the KMCC anyway.


You caught my mistake, we were at Spang the first time LOL. It's gonna be Ramstein this time.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Makes more sense. What's she do?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

She is an Emergency Room Registered Nurse. We are limited to the bases we can choose because of the ERN designation, but luckily they are good choices.



quality_sound said:


> Makes more sense. What's she do?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

So you'll be at LRMC then? I don't know about Spang but Ramstein doesn't have an ER. What would she do there? Work the CASF? If I was medical, that's the job I'd want.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

GLN305 said:


> My wife is getting back in the USAF and we have Spangdahlem, Germany on her dream sheet just after Lakenheath, UK. Might see you around!
> 
> Oh, and I will have a garage either place and if you are close, you are welcome to it then. Might be too late though.


Keep me posted when you make your way over here...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok, I have all my sponsored damping material, my 5 amplifiers, DSP, and subs. I need somewhere that is not covered in snow, rain, or 25 degrees! C'mon, there have got to be some cool German audio dudes around here! I a,m not asking for somebody to build it, just SOMEWHERE to build some of it...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Auto hobby shop on base.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Auto hobby shop on base.


If you mean the Wiesbaden, Germany base, that would be badass, but Texas is a bit far...  I do mis that about California - I could work on my vehicle damn near everyday if I wanted to...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

At ANY of the base that has one. Weisbaden does have one though. Ramstein has two.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah, but I am a car audio junkie, not a soldier. No way to get in...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I thought you said your wife was reenlisting, or did I read that wrong?


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> I thought you said your wife was reenlisting, or did I read that wrong?


lol! Not sure what I put, but my wife is 57 bro! Not gonna happen...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

hahahaha


----------



## boosted2.7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Probably too late, but I'll be moving to Ramstein in August..If you're still over there I may be able to help you out.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Grizz Archer said:


> Yeah, but I am a car audio junkie, not a soldier. No way to get in...


You pay for my flight and I will get you on base, hell I'll even help you do the build. Are you actually working over there or are you living the easier life. I was supposed to be there in a week but my trip got cancelled due to budget cuts. I may still get to go in the next few months and i I do I would love to meet up.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Grizz Archer said:


> BTW, I am in Wiesbaden...


I used to live in Wiesbaden in 2009! Great area. Get a motorcycle and ride the river!


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Navy Chief said:


> You pay for my flight and I will get you on base, hell I'll even help you do the build. Are you actually working over there or are you living the easier life. I was supposed to be there in a week but my trip got cancelled due to budget cuts. I may still get to go in the next few months and i I do I would love to meet up.


Yeah, hit me up when you get here. I will be moving down by Munich in the next several weeks though...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

sirbOOm said:


> I used to live in Wiesbaden in 2009! Great area. Get a motorcycle and ride the river!


I go there all the time. Was just in Rudesheim yesterday playing darts at the Scotish pub...


----------



## Tuanies (Jul 29, 2008)

Are you going to do a build thread? I love tourings and could use some inspiration for my E39 touring.

Also have you tried just amplifying the factory speakers? I heard the factory amps are the weakest link in the BMW sound systems.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Tuanies said:


> Are you going to do a build thread? I love tourings and could use some inspiration for my E39 touring.
> 
> Also have you tried just amplifying the factory speakers? I heard the factory amps are the weakest link in the BMW sound systems.


Oh yes, I will have a build thread. The fact is this - the two lower leves of speakers suck dirty ass. But the L7 drivers are simply phenomenal, which is why nobody replaces them. I will be doing a fairly large 5 amp system. I have been working on my presentation log and it is already almost 4 pages without a single picture because I have not started yet. But it looks like I will me moving yet again, and I believe I think I might have a place to work once I get there...


----------



## Tuanies (Jul 29, 2008)

Does the E61 still have an active 3-way setup at the lower levels? BMW did that on all E39s and it sounds terrible with the factory amplification. Any chance you can run TrueRTA for stock vs stock speakers with MS-8? I'm on the fence between swapping the factory amp for an MS-8 or just going with the Soundstream / PPI 3-way components. I'm curious as to how much performance can be extracted from the factory drivers.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Tuanies said:


> Does the E61 still have an active 3-way setup at the lower levels? BMW did that on all E39s and it sounds terrible with the factory amplification. Any chance you can run TrueRTA for stock vs stock speakers with MS-8? I'm on the fence between swapping the factory amp for an MS-8 or just going with the Soundstream / PPI 3-way components. I'm curious as to how much performance can be extracted from the factory drivers.


Depends. There are 3 different levels of systems. If you have the L7 system, you can add better power and be fine. If you do nto have the L7 system, trash all of it. I have to replace everything. Kills me because the car has every option known to man and some I do not even know how to use or what they are, but ti has the lowest level system. I listened to it once 3 months ago when I bought it. I honestly have not listened to the radio since. Extremely disappointing. Totally inaudible, and yet it comes in a BMW. My stock lower level Mazda system kicks its ass...


----------



## Tuanies (Jul 29, 2008)

Grizz Archer said:


> Depends. There are 3 different levels of systems. If you have the L7 system, you can add better power and be fine. If you do nto have the L7 system, trash all of it. I have to replace everything. Kills me because the car has every option known to man and some I do not even know how to use or what they are, but ti has the lowest level system. I listened to it once 3 months ago when I bought it. I honestly have not listened to the radio since. Extremely disappointing. Totally inaudible, and yet it comes in a BMW. My stock lower level Mazda system kicks its ass...


That's what I'm thinking but that's my experience with most factory systems. Even the premiums are maybe alright but there's always something missing whether its low end bass, mid-bass or clarity. Haven't come across a OEM system that satisfies all three, though I have high hopes for the Bang & Olufsen system in the Audi A8L, which I need to schedule and play with. 

I wish BMW didn't use varying speaker sizes in the range of vehicles, the 2.5-inch mid in the E39 and other 2000s era BMWs are stupid as hell. Then again not many companies make 3-way components, I just feel its wasted potential if I ditch the 3-way setup </rant>


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Tuanies said:


> That's what I'm thinking but that's my experience with most factory systems. Even the premiums are maybe alright but there's always something missing whether its low end bass, mid-bass or clarity. Haven't come across a OEM system that satisfies all three, though I have high hopes for the Bang & Olufsen system in the Audi A8L, which I need to schedule and play with.
> 
> I wish BMW didn't use varying speaker sizes in the range of vehicles, the 2.5-inch mid in the E39 and other 2000s era BMWs are stupid as hell. Then again not many companies make 3-way components, I just feel its wasted potential if I ditch the 3-way setup </rant>


Start with an amp and see what you think. There are plenty of companies that make BMW drop in replacement kits for speakers if you decide you want them as well...


----------



## Tuanies (Jul 29, 2008)

Grizz Archer said:


> Start with an amp and see what you think. There are plenty of companies that make BMW drop in replacement kits for speakers if you decide you want them as well...


For the E46, E36 and DSP E39s yes, but the E39 touring with non-DSP is the odd duckling . At this rate I think I'll just grab the SS or PPI 3-way and call it a day.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Tuanies said:


> For the E46, E36 and DSP E39s yes, but the E39 touring with non-DSP is the odd duckling . At this rate I think I'll just grab the SS or PPI 3-way and call it a day.


There is also Audio System brand, Ground Zero, Jehnert, Gladen, and other European brands...


----------



## PimpMySound (Oct 10, 2008)

Grizz Archer said:


> There is also Audio System brand, Ground Zero, Jehnert, Gladen, and other European brands...


But they are all for E6X, E8X & E9X. 

Grizz, you should post your search for a garage on Foren-Übersicht • Klangfuzzis.de, which is the biggest online community for SQ orientated car audio freaks in Germany...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

PimpMySound said:


> But they are all for E6X, E8X & E9X.
> 
> Grizz, you should post your search for a garage on Foren-Übersicht • Klangfuzzis.de, which is the biggest online community for SQ orientated car audio freaks in Germany...


Great tip man! But I am accepting an offer at a car audio manufacturer, so I think there might be room there to do a little building, not sure. But I will hit up the freaks anyway... Thanx bud!


----------



## PimpMySound (Oct 10, 2008)

You mentioned, that you would move to Munich? Have Felix and Peter made you an offer?


----------



## tryptamin1 (Feb 24, 2013)

hello

at far klangfuzzis are the best,biggest and greatest board in germany
+
Greetz andy


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

tryptamin1 said:


> hello
> 
> at far klangfuzzis are the best,biggest and greatest board in germany
> +
> Greetz andy


You mean a German car audio forum? I do not speak German, YET! But I am learning slowly...


----------



## Tuanies (Jul 29, 2008)

Grizz Archer said:


> You mean a German car audio forum? I do not speak German, YET! But I am learning slowly...


Give it 3-4 years. My coworker (Asian/Canadian/American) moved to Germany and can no speak it after taking classes and speaking it regularly.

It just sounds so angry!


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

I picked up alot of words, but do not know how to pau them together. Once I get settled, I will learn more, especially once I get back to work for a German company...


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

If you are willing to travel 400km in one way you can work in my garage...Laibach, Slovenia. Got all needed tools and materials he are cheap.
Here are also stationed Evolution Car Audio who asociate a lot with GZ and help with testing of their equipment, ZR Speaker Lab / Zvone Raspor is also stationed here in SLO.....

You are welcome!


----------

